# Away with the army... what did i find?...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Working away... have a christmas remembrance parade tomorrow for our fallen brothers in arms who died in april this year... and also other cap badges who fell on foreign soil....

I looked under my bunk... and what did i find?

Photo is uploading to photobucket (SLOW)... so lets have some guesses!

Slingshot/shooting/target related


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Vid of your card-cutter qualifier..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...or some REAL niche fetish porn...LoL


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm gonna say some ammo.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't wanna keep beating this. But an old retired hunter badge with a tuft of squirrel hair attached?

Ok real guess. A old ss

Last time moniker I promise


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Army Marksmanship manual


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An old Milbro???

One of those walking targets?

A mold for casting lead ammo?

A Chrony?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

A fig. 11 (Aust. Army classification of human target), of Osama Bin Larden........

Or other terrorist of the type currently engaged against.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A target you used for slingshooting while on deployment?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Wish i found some of the above!....

Nope... it was this-










Very simple... an old.. used playing card... but seeing as ive been trying to cut cards lately... it definitley made me smile 

Have a good day guys


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Go ahead; wipe that smug smoke off of BOTH her faces...


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like the gods are encouraging you! mate! Lol


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah well all is not lost then.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A VERY appropriate find!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

